# My New Killgore



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

Just received this gorgeous Damascus knife in the mail from Cody 


The handle is from a piece of HRB that I sent him, and man Cody you weren't joking, this baby is razor sharp . Thanks again for the time n effort you put into this !!!!!!!!! Pics no way do it justice.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 1, 2015)

VERY nice!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

There is too much awesomeness in those pictures for my eyes to handle.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

If lusting is a sin I am a condemned man. Super sexy. Gorgeous. I am supposed to be on his list but I am not sure which list he put me on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2015)

A beauty in every way! Welcome to the Kilgore knife club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 1, 2015)

Most excellent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wombat (Jun 1, 2015)

I usually just scroll through the pics once, but I've been back to top 4 times already. Beauty!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

pure beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2015)

I wanna be in the Kilgore club... 

AWESOME knife!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I wanna be in the Kilgore club...
> 
> AWESOME knife!



He has a website killgoreforge.com 

Eventually I would like to get one from Scott and Tom as well .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 1, 2015)

Really nice work Cody!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 1, 2015)

Pretty cool knife for sure!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 1, 2015)

Trade ya a nice piece of buckeye for it? 

Killer knife. Definitely want to add one to my collection (which is only a Molokai at this point).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Trade ya a nice piece of buckeye for it?
> 
> Killer knife. Definitely want to add one to my collection (which is only a Molokai at this point).



I'm thinking a buckeye handled kitchen knife for my wife one of these days but not sure what I want for my Molokai yet .


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I'm thinking a buckeye handled kitchen knife for my wife one of these days but not sure what I want for my Molokai yet .


 
Uh oh...he's tradin his woman for a knife......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Beyond awesome! What will you be cutting with this knife? Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 2, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Beyond awesome! What will you be cutting with this knife? Chuck



I will b cutting air w it  It's too nice to be used for anything other than display

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 2, 2015)

I got a Barlow with acid stains but it ain't the same. Beauty of a knife.....yours, not mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

